# Mobility Scooters



## truckersmurf (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi all. Can anyone help me out? Its a bit of a come down from a 44 ton artic then a car, now a mobility scooter.
What are the regs as to mobility scooters on the road in Spain. I know it has to be an 8mph one in UK, so is it a 12Km ph here. also do I need a skid lid(helmet), and High vis vest.
Any advise and help gratefully received.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

truckersmurf said:


> Hi all. Can anyone help me out? Its a bit of a come down from a 44 ton artic then a car, now a mobility scooter.
> What are the regs as to mobility scooters on the road in Spain. I know it has to be an 8mph one in UK, so is it a 12Km ph here. also do I need a skid lid(helmet), and High vis vest.
> Any advise and help gratefully received.:fingerscrossed:



Good luck with that. 

I spent quite a while asking the National Police, the Guardia Civil and just about Uncle Tom Cobley and all, to know if one needs a DL, Insurance, can one drive in the road and if so do the normal rules (one way, traffic lights, ped crossings, no parking, etc) apply, age requirements, and the law re 'driving' on footpaths.

I got a lot of different answers, many of them conflicting, but none which seemed correct


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> I spent quite a while asking the National Police, the Guardia Civil and just about Uncle Tom Cobley and all, to know if one needs a DL, Insurance, can one drive in the road and if so do the normal rules (one way, traffic lights, ped crossings, no parking, etc) apply, age requirements, and the law re 'driving' on footpaths.
> 
> I got a lot of different answers, many of them conflicting, but none which seemed correct



So what does 'seem' correct?


I thought they were only allowed in pedestrianised areas (footpaths, shopping precincts, boulevards etc.).


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> So what does 'seem' correct?
> 
> .


I don't know. As I said, quoting from my post: "_I got a lot of different answers, many of them conflicting"_


----------



## truckersmurf (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks all, just been on line on Spanish law on mobility scooters. The law here is the same as in UK. So long as it can do 8Km ph. has lights front and back incl brake, and indicators. As in UK Advisable to have insurance to cover 3rd party, better still you can get full comp.
4Km ph scooters are only footpath and pedestrian areas, still advisable to be insured as well.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

truckersmurf said:


> Thanks all, just been on line on Spanish law on mobility scooters. The law here is the same as in UK. So long as it can do 8Km ph. has lights front and back incl brake, and indicators. As in UK Advisable to have insurance to cover 3rd party, better still you can get full comp.
> 4Km ph scooters are only footpath and pedestrian areas, still advisable to be insured as well.



Can you please quote the on line source.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

truckersmurf said:


> Thanks all, just been on line on Spanish law on mobility scooters. The law here is the same as in UK. So long as it can do 8Km ph. has lights front and back incl brake, and indicators. As in UK Advisable to have insurance to cover 3rd party, better still you can get full comp.
> 4Km ph scooters are only footpath and pedestrian areas, still advisable to be insured as well.


And the high visibility vest is a good idea even if not obligatory a friend of mine who uses a scooter tells me, although it's a bit hot in the summer...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> I don't know. As I said, quoting from my post: "_I got a lot of different answers, many of them conflicting"_


You said "but none which seemed correct" - this implies that you have an opinion so I was asking what that was.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> You said "but none which seemed correct" - this implies that you have an opinion so I was asking what that was.



Yes of course I have an opinion, but I really do not see how speculating on what might or might not apply would be helpful to those who want to know what the law is. 

Also, if did say something, which was from my own expereience (so would not know the original source of, so coud not show it) I might have a problem.

So please forgive me, I will refrain from going down that road, again.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Use only on footpaths is often impossible when they are perhaps only just over 30cm wide so they *have* to be used on the road.

Putting the HVV over the seat back saves having to wear it and maybe another over the front.


----------

